# SIXX STRINGS is now accepting orders!! HUGE INTRODUCTORY OFFER INSIDE!!!



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok folks the time has come, and I am ready to start taking orders. For those of you who haven't heard of me yet please read my mission statement here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=839316

PRICE LIST : 
Any standard 2 color set = $55.00
ADD ONS :
Halo serving add $7.00
Roller gaurd serving add $5.00
Multi-colored sets (3 or more colors) add $10.00
X system (shoot through) add $10.00

SHIPPING :
First class = $2.00
Priority = $4.80
International = please inquire via PM

PAYMENT ACCEPTED :
PAYPAL : [email protected]
Personal checks and/or USPS postal money orders: Please PM me for address to send checks or money orders.
(note money orders must be USPS postal money orders or they will be returned.)

TO BE INCLUDED WITH YOUR ORDER:
Bow make and model, draw length, string and cable lengths, materials and colors desired, any desired add ons, and your personal shipping information.

NOW FOR THE EXITING PART:
In accordance with my mission statement I have came up with this introductory offer as my first way of saying thank you and giving something back to the shooters. Every SIXXTH order placed through out the first SIXXTY orders will recieve $60.00!!!!! That's right every SIXXTH person to place an order will not only get their strings, but there will be a money order in the amount of $60.00 made out in you name in the envelope when your strings arrive:wink:. Offer valid until I have recieved my first SIXXTY orders!!!!!!!!

Thank you
David Reed
SIXX STRINGS


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Pretty awesome offer man! People order up fast!PM Sent :dancing:


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

That is awsome


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

PM sent with an order, thanks.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

bump for a great deal


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

thats awesome


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Order placed.


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

up top


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

awesome deal??? Should i just order 6 sets??? LOL


----------



## rgard2 (Nov 15, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

That is a really good offer. It's a shame i just got new strings and cables.


----------



## FoxPondCanoeCo (Feb 13, 2009)

*stupid question...*

I know it's sixx...but is it pronounced six or sick...or the spanish version "si dos x's" lol....

Congrats on your new company, I'm getting back into archery after being out for awhile and have never shot anything but winners choice...will I need a peep tube with your strings...I assume not but I don't see that the question has been asked...


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

FoxPondCanoeCo said:


> I know it's sixx...but is it pronounced six or sick...or the spanish version "si dos x's" lol....
> 
> Congrats on your new company, I'm getting back into archery after being out for awhile and have never shot anything but winners choice...will I need a peep tube with your strings...I assume not but I don't see that the question has been asked...


its pronounced six (6) strings


----------



## FoxPondCanoeCo (Feb 13, 2009)

*o*

That's what I figured but I wasn't sure....THANKS!:smileinbox:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

FoxPondCanoeCo said:


> I know it's sixx...but is it pronounced six or sick...or the spanish version "si dos x's" lol....
> 
> Congrats on your new company, I'm getting back into archery after being out for awhile and have never shot anything but winners choice...will I need a peep tube with your strings...I assume not but I don't see that the question has been asked...


no peep tube needed:wink:

Dave


----------



## ajohnston78 (Feb 17, 2008)

order sent cant wait !!!!!


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

Ttt!


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Sixx Strings*

Money and order sent.


----------



## forkedhorn (Jan 18, 2007)

Sending you a pm.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT
I still have several 60.00 money orders up for grabs:wink:.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

*ttt*

Back up for Sixx Strings


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

NOTE TO ANYONE TRYING TO EMAIL ME!!!!!

I have had several people try to email me, and forget the underscore_ in my email address. I know by the looks of the email link the underscore_ doesn't show up because the entire link is underlined. The email address actually reads [email protected]
Thanks 
Dave


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*String order*

Dave, I seen your post and re-sent the money for my order.
Thank you
TTT


----------



## ajohnston78 (Feb 17, 2008)

ttt for a great guy


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

lets send this to the top


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Back up to the top for Sixx Strings


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ajohnston78 (Feb 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

to the top


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Who were the lucky 60 dollar winners? Post up guys.:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

alfabuck said:


> Who were the lucky 60 dollar winners? Post up guys.:thumbs_up


still a few 60.00 prizes left up for grabs. I will post a list of the winners once the final prize has been given.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

*ttt*

where it belongs


----------



## ajohnston78 (Feb 17, 2008)

bring it up


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ghost trail said:


> Ttt


just finishing up your order right now, they look SHARP:tongue:


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Sweeet. Can't wait to get'em strung


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

*Ttt*

for the best strings on the planet:thumbs_up


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

back to the top


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

A little peak at the set I just built for my field bow.:tongue:


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

they look sweet


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> A little peak at the set I just built for my field bow.:tongue:


those look sweet Dave:thumbs_up


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Good lookin set up there Dave.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Just checking over the books, and so far SIXX STRINGS has given back $460.00 to the shooters in the form of one promotion or another:thumbs_up. 
Never know you could be NEXXT!!!!!!!!


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Order on it's way. Can't wait to shoot with Sixx!


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back up top


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

up we go


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt we go


----------



## hillemonster (Mar 19, 2005)

*strings*

pay pal & pm sent
Looking forward to giving them a try.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

hillemonster said:


> pay pal & pm sent
> Looking forward to giving them a try.


Got it. 
Thank you.


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

To The Top


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

can you do strings for whisper creek bows


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

MNfreak said:


> can you do strings for whisper creek bows



PM sent.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Lets get sixx strings back to the top


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Bump for great guy and great strings:thumbs_up:beer:


----------



## Bob F (Jul 30, 2006)

My kid loves them! High quality and fast turn around.

Thanks
David


----------



## no eye deer (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm exited.............

Mark


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

ttt sent my MO
how long do you think  im too excited


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

TTT:darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

tcooll77 said:


> ttt sent my MO
> how long do you think  im too excited


right now I have about 7 days. I always tell everyone 7-10 days just to be on the safe side, But in most cases it is alot closer to 7 than 10.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

i am pumped.. shot a 290 with my bow being 1 inch 2 short ..new strings, new cams  (btw 290s my best score lol)


----------

